# Bathroom sink backsplash ideas?



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

you could have a peice of corian in white....


----------



## MNsawyergp (Jan 30, 2012)

I think you can buy solid surface (like corian) backsplashes at the big box lumber stores in the section where they sell one piece vanity tops.


----------



## Calgary Renos (Jun 3, 2011)

I would go with a white subway tile. I think if you go with a solid piece you will lose the look of a backslash and it will look dull


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

Looks like you got semigloss paint on there. That will stand up to the occasional splash. Looks right the way it is.


----------



## DrumBum (Nov 8, 2011)

small glass mosaic tile would be my suggestion


----------



## DupaDisaster (Dec 9, 2011)

Thx everyone for the replies. I actually picked up some subway tile from my sister for free so maybe I'll go that route.


----------



## mfox11 (Mar 22, 2012)

Small glass tile would be my suggestion too, if something really must be done as I think that paint will handle the occasional splash just fine - although I think that sink shape lends to more than necessary splashes. PS. Where did you get that sink and at what price? The closest one I could find is this bathroom sink but it doesn't quite have the shape of your and the hole is not at the center like yours. Do you have a link of where I can find it online? Thanks for the help.


----------



## DupaDisaster (Dec 9, 2011)

mfox11,
I bought the vanity top at Lowes for $160, here's the link:


----------



## mfox11 (Mar 22, 2012)

thanks a bunch!


----------

